# Big Bubba



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 15, 2009)

Big Bubba is only 15 years old, he has lost 4 more pounds putting him at 18, he's not eating and his kidneys are failing. The prognosis is not good, and I am not doing very good with it. I love this mean ole cat more than I love my sons. So please forgive me for not posting these days...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm sorry Maggie! I know how much Bubs means to you. Its not easy watching them go downhill.

Y


----------



## terryo (Jul 15, 2009)

My heart goes out to you Maggie...I know the feeling well.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 15, 2009)

That's not good news. Hope things go as well as they can.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 16, 2009)

*Oh my goodness,* 

 *to hear this.. My heart is breaking for you.. *




 *For Maggie and Bubba*


----------



## Isa (Jul 16, 2009)

Ooo nooo  Maggie, I am sooo sorry to hear this. It must be so hard for you to see Big Bubba like that . Does the vet know if there is still a chance he is going to be ok? 
My thoughts are with both of you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 16, 2009)

*RE: Big Bubba update*

The Vet says his kidneys are failing but if we can get him thru this session of being sick he will need sub q fluids for the rest of his life. That is why he is sick now, he's dehydrated and because his kidneys are not working the toxins are backing up and the good stuff is not getting out. He *CAN* make this and live some years longer...but he also has to fight. He's at the Vets getting IV fluids and I'll have to take him back again tomorrow. Then I'll give fluids over the week end. That should be about the time he's eating on his own and is back to normal. He can live without much kidney function but I'll have to give him fluids twice a day...I can do that, but he has to fight to live...

Thanks to everyone, please keep up the good thoughts for my fat cat...man I could feel his spine, he's only 18 pounds so I shouldn't call him my fat cat now...He's not fat now...poor baby. This is flat out hard...just really hard. I can't stand being home without him. The house is so big and quiet...well the freakin bird is noisy but this house is empty without my Bubs...


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Maggie, I am so sorry to hear Big Bubba is not doing well at this time. No matter how many furry or shelled friends we have it is never easy when one is ill. By your writings I know Bubba means the world to you. And that as long as he is willing to fight you will fight with and for him. My heart is hurting for you and Bubba and my prayers are with you both. If you need anything let me know, I'm here for you.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 16, 2009)

Did Dr. Vickstrom say there was any hope?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 16, 2009)

She says if we can pull him thru this session of illness that he will be on sub q fluids twice a day for the rest of the time he lives. I will do that so basically I will be replacing the work his kidneys aren't doing anymore. I brought him home tonight and he's grumpy and mean (that's good), but wouldn't eat the offered treats. So I won't give up, I will self will him to get better. I flat refuse to lose him just yet!. Thanks everyone for the good wishes...keep it up!


----------



## terryo (Jul 16, 2009)

Prayers and hugs for both of you Maggie...


----------



## Seiryu (Jul 17, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this maggie . Best wishes! My cat Callie now 17-18 is getting up there in age too. I hope she keeps on trucking though.

What kind of cat is Big Bubba? 20+ lbs is a big cat hah! Maine Coon or?


----------



## Isa (Jul 17, 2009)

We are with you and Big Bubba 150% Maggie! You both are in our thoughts. I am sure Big Bubba knows you are fighting with him, and I am sure that makes him stronger knowing he is not alone.
Please Maggie, Keep us updated.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 17, 2009)

We think Bubba is part Maine Coon...but he's mostly just redneck trucker cat...Long haired solid black with yellow eyes. I got him from a vacant lot in Tulsa where his Mama had just gotten run over, he was about 3 weeks. Again he wouldn't eat breakfast this morning, so I will feed him by syringe after I get out of the shower. Gotta go get that CT scan at 9:30...Thanks for all the well wishes, I can't take the time to answer all of them now but I so appreciate reading the words of encouragement...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 17, 2009)

Did you or Bubba get a CT scan? lol Hope it went well.


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Maggie,
I'm very sorry to hear about your bubba. Take good care of you, too. Mommy needs to be strong, and we're with you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Kate...You are too funny! But the truth is we both DID get CT scans. Bubba's went off without a hitch. I, of course, had a bad reaction to the contrast medium so a 20 minute procedure took 4 hours instead and I am still kind sick and very weak today.
I gave Bubba his fluids this morning, I was afraid because I have only ever done tortoises before. But Bubba held still for the 10 minutes it took and I am so relieved that I could do it. I have to do it 2 more time today, and tomorrow and Monday ad infinitum...
My injured hand is so jerky today I am having trouble with anything I do. But I am doing everything slowly and carefully. 
Thanks everyone for caring...


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Maggie sorry to hear your scan was such an event. But I know you are glad if someone had to have a reaction it was you instead of Big Bubba. Sounds like Buba knows whats best for him if he was willing to sit still for the time it took for his fluids. I know you will be feeling yourself in no time. I hope Bubba contniues to cooperate with you with his fluids. Thinking good thoughts and sending hugs to you and Bubba.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow that sounds scary for you both. Silly timing with you both having one! Wow.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 18, 2009)

I very much appreciates everyone's good thoughts and comments. This whole thing is very hard for me, Bubba is not just a cat. He has been my significant other for 15 years now. I saw his mother get hit by the car in Tulsa so I ran out and collected up the litter one by one but Bubba ran from all of us. Then the next morning a woman who was there knocked on my door (Yes, I was living in Tulsa) and she had a brown paper bag and held it out and said "HERE"! She looked grumpy and as I looked into the bag I just fell in love. The sweet black face with huge yellow eyes, and when I reached in to get him he bit me...hard!!! I just should have known! So we figure he was about 5 months old then, now it's 14 years later...and he still bites me and he still is mean as hell. You don't dare get your face close to him when you are doing anything, he will bite your face...and I have bit him back...hard! I just totally love this cat...
He rode in the big truck with me almost the whole time I drove. He has walked on the ground in every state in the Continental United States...not many cats can boast that...he's been scared by geese and a giraffe and sea gulls. I watched sea gulls chase him across the parking lot. I would have helped him but I was laughing too hard!
I tested him several times and I have proved that he can find his truck when it's parked with 200 other trucks in a truck stop.
He is such a great cat with such a big personality...there just aren't many cats like him...I will miss him so...


----------



## spring pace (Jul 18, 2009)

kitty kisses, sorry darlin, i have dozer, short haired black cat thats 20 years old and as much as hes eating, hes losing the weight too, used to be a 20 pounder, no more. hearing about bubba makes me so very sad. keep truckin redneck kitty for your momma. spring


----------



## Isa (Jul 19, 2009)

Maggie,
The way you talk about him and seeing the way you care about him, I am sure that Big Bubba is a very good cat. I know it is very hard for you, we are with you and Big Bubba! I pray for both of you and you are in my thoughts. 
I hope your hands feel better!
Please, keep us updated.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jul 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Big Bubba. I hope you are both fighting through this. It is so ard to watch a member of the family that you love so much be ill and not be able to make it all better yourself. Our thoughts are with you and remember to keep up your health too.
-Bon


----------



## Isa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello Maggie,
How is Big Bubba today?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 22, 2009)

He's somewhat better. The Vet called yesterday to tell me that the kidney enzymes are down by half and that's a really good thing. I have cut back on the fluids to twice a day. His weight is holding at 19 pounds. He ate on his own yesterday but not today...Thanks for asking about him, this whole thing is just really hard to go thru.
I forgot to say he pooped! Yea, and that's a good thing too!!!


----------



## Isa (Jul 22, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> He's somewhat better. The Vet called yesterday to tell me that the kidney enzymes are down by half and that's a really good thing. I have cut back on the fluids to twice a day. His weight is holding at 19 pounds. He ate on his own yesterday but not today...Thanks for asking about him, this whole thing is just really hard to go thru.
> I forgot to say he pooped! Yea, and that's a good thing too!!!



I am glad Big Bubba is better and I am glad he pooped . Thanks for the update and thanks for the wonderful news


----------



## terryo (Jul 22, 2009)

Maggie, you and Big Bubber are in my thoughts and prayers. We know you are taking good care of him, but take care of yourself too. Hugs.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yea for poop Maggie and for low enzymes. I know it will be ups and downs But I know you are counting your blessings for every up that comes. Big Hugs to Big Bubba and YOU!


----------



## Nay (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Maggie, Keep your spirits up, they certainly feel when you are down and that's not what they need. These wonderful creatures live for today and don't worry about yesterday or tomorrow. You stay positive. My old Butchie cat was 17 and we did get him through the initial kidney failure. We did the fluiids at home, although it was twice weekly, not daily and we had a wonderful blow up bag that helped push the fluids faster. Seemed like distraction rather that restraint worked better too.. I would have my husband rub his ears and that was all my boy needed to keep still.
I will think Happy thoughts for your Bubba. It's so hard,, we know.
Na


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks again for all the positive reinforcement...It's nice to hear about older cats...gives me hope...


----------

